# Graphtec ce5000-60 problems



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, can anyone help me, I'm having endless problems with this plotter and the Robo Master Pro software that came with it. I plan to call Graphtec, but won't be able to until Thursday, so I was hoping that someone would know a few answers to these questions:

1. When I'm trying to cut vinyl the plotter comes up with a message saying "off scale". I've done a few test cuts before and they have worked. I'm doing everything the same again and I can't see any reason for this. The only thing is, the last cut I did, the cutter actually cut right through the vinyl. Now there are scratch marks on the metal plate. Could this have anything to do with it.

2. Apart from the above problem, I was also having trouble with the software before the above problem. When I was doing an auto-trace on a perfect black and white high contrast curved image (jpeg), the whole image was made of jagged lines when I cut out to vinyl.

3. I am trying to export from Illustrator CS on a mac, then bring the file across to Robo Master Pro on a PC (the plotter is very difficult to set up on the mac). However, it will not recognise the dxf file. I can import an image from the net (on the PC), not even vector based and in the auto tracer, converting to outline, the image is perfect. 

PLEASE HELP, I'M GOING OUT OF MY MIND!

Thanks!


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Just figured out the jagged edge thing, seems like it was a problem with the resolution. But the other things are still baffling me.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Illustrator doesn't do very well with writing dxf files. It reads them just fine, tho.

Won't Robo Master Pro read any other file types like EPS? I'd use that to start with.

Second, and I only know this because I specialize in 3d CG, while my Fiance specializes in vector work, is that Illustrator uses a different system units than most other programs. It actually uses millimeters while most other programs in the US use inches. So when you save a dxf from illustrator, and open it in another program it will be 2540% too large.

I'm not talking about your scale or working units. That's a completely different thing.

So like I said, export as an EPS file and see if you can work with that. 

Better yet, Graphtec has a plugin for use with Illustrator so that you can cut directly from Illustrator.


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Good news. Just in case anyone else is having the same problem, here's what we've discovered, thanks to alot of your help in the above suggestions. Currently Graphtec UK do not have software available for Windows 64 bit. We then tried it with Windows Vista 32 bit. Still no software available, but they said they're working on it and should be ready by end of July 07. So....we tried it on our dinosaur pc with Windows XP, straight from Illustrator and it worked a dream. We absolutely love our new gadget. When it works, it works well.


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

Cathybun said:


> Currently Graphtec UK do not have software available for Windows 64 bit.


According to Graphtec Japan, there's no plan for 64-bit Windows support. 

Using the parallel or USB connection requires installing a printer driver for Windows, and since there's no 64-bit printer driver, it fails.

*But*, I'm running 64-bit XP and can run my CE3000-40-CRP (Craft Robo Pro) using Cutting Master 2.

The secret is to use a serial connection! I believe the larger models also have serial?

Also, if you aren't using a Graphtec-supplied serial cable you need a null modem serial connection (either use a null-modem cable, or a null-modem adapter) as the unit won't talk to a PC using a standard straight-through cable. Took me about a day to figure that one out...

I have successfully cut using Adobe Illustrator CS3 and Cutting Master 2 v1.30 on my XP x64 machine.

My connection is a bit overcomplicated since I'm connected over my network (DB9F-to-DB25M adapter, FTDI USB-Serial adapter, USB extension cable, Silex SX2000U2) but it's logically equivalent to a direct serial connection as my USB-Serial adapter looks like a standard serial port (COM9 in my case) to Windows and Cutting Master 2.

Hope that helps someone - and I still hope we get a native 64-bit driver one day...


----------



## overtext (Sep 27, 2008)

bhiga said:


> According to Graphtec Japan, there's no plan for 64-bit Windows support.
> 
> Using the parallel or USB connection requires installing a printer driver for Windows, and since there's no 64-bit printer driver, it fails.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER!!!! I'm going to try that angle tomorrow....Man I hope it'll work
I'll let you guys know what the results are.


----------



## overtext (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I'm pleased to say...I have solved the problem of the Vista 64 bit/Graphtec cutter problem 

I basically tried everything to no avail:

1. I spent hours downloading and installing at least three differnt versions of the Vista "firmware"...Unfortunately I didn't realize that there wasn't a proper 64 bit driver until hours went by...Graphtec manuals are all over
(By the way, Graphtec's main website isn't much help, they have at least 5 different versions of installation instructions for at least three different sets of drivers
claiming to the same thing!) 

2. Buying a Null Modem Cable...which was clever...however..it failed misrably...

3. I even conisdered reviving an old Pentium pc that I had collecting dust in the garage but, it didn't have enough RAM for Illustrator...

Well....to make the long story short, there was no way of beating this driver issue so, I set up my Vista 64 bit pc to double boot with XP 32 bit...
That was a task in itself because I didn't know what the hell I was doing..but I figured it our with the help of this great blog:

How to dual-boot Vista with XP (with XP installed first) - step-by-step guide with screenshots 

Xp 32bit takes to the Graphtec like a dream...all the drivers install seamlessly and work perfectly

I hope this entry helps someone out there comming across the same obstacles....

PEACE-OUT!


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

In the end, whatever works! 

For reference of others (or if you feel inclined to try again), here are the settings and software I'm using:
*NO* Graphtec driver (because none of them will work in 64-bit anyway)
Cutting Master 2 1.30 Build Number 1184
- Device set to CE3000-40-CRP
- Port: COM9 (this is my USB-to-serial adapter)
- Bits per second: 19200
- Data bits: 8
- Parity: None
- Stop bits: 1
- Flow control: Hardware
- Hardwires: DTR, RTS, DCD, DSR, CTS
On CE3000, RS-232 settings set to 19200,N,8,1
USB-to-serial adapter connected to computer's USB port (driver for the USB-to-serial adapter installed), connected to fully-wired null-modem adapter, connected to serial port on CE3000

Test cut works fine, and I can send jobs from Illustrator over. Of course the Craft ROBO software doesn't work as that relies on the Graphtec driver.


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

overtext said:


> Well I'm pleased to say...I have solved the problem of the Vista 64 bit/Graphtec cutter problem
> 
> I basically tried everything to no avail:
> 
> ...



Hello. I was reading the blog the truth is that I just installed Vista Ultimate 64-bit and I work with the CE5000 and now I'm going as two days looking for ways to operate my plotter and nothing. 
Almost not understand the explanation but I managed to tell me there are ways to make it work or not because I entered the page graphtec america and said that if the hearing can be used with this team and even gave me the drivers but not the cutting Master for the hearing and 'm looking for him. 
There will be ways to make it work?​


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

You _may_ have success using a serial connection like I did.

Use a *fully-wired null modem cable or adapter*, or a HP plotter cable to connect the Serial port on the plotter to your PC's serial port. Do *not* install the Graphtec drivers and do *not* connect the plotter via USB.

Install Cutting Master 2 and configure it to use the PC serial port. Then try a test cut.

If the test cut is successful in Cutting Master 2, you can send jobs and cut using Cutting Master 2. You still will *not* be able to use any programs that try to communicate with the plotter through USB.

You may need to enable RS232 communication on the plotter itself if it is disabled.

Good luck!
Brandon


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello. Someone can help me as I set my plotter CE5000-60 with 32-bit Windows Vista. Besides I can not download the Cutting Master for Windows Vista. I do not know if anyone could tell me where to download it and use it as the Corel Draw please.​


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Problems with cut plot for Vista*

hello. 
I can teach someone to use the cutplot for Vista as it attempted many times and I can not achieve anything even cut. Not using the Corel Draw with the Cut Plot ... Please could someone give me an indication of how to use the trademark in corel and do something to cut.​


----------



## overtext (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Problems with cut plot for Vista*



Crhonos19 said:


> hello.
> I can teach someone to use the cutplot for Vista as it attempted many times and I can not achieve anything even cut. Not using the Corel Draw with the Cut Plot ... Please could someone give me an indication of how to use the trademark in corel and do something to cut.​


Hi, here's the website for the Graphtec Vista 32 bit driver: Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo

Before installing these firmwares, I would recommend that you completely uninstall any Graphtec programs and drivers along with your Corel Drawing program because they might interfere with a complete fresh install of the new drivers. And, for the reason that Corel will not recognize the Graphtec plug-in if they weren't installed prior to the program itself (Corel).

Another big optacle that I came across when trying to use my Graphtec plotter was my computer's firewall, it was blocking the communication between Corel and the Graphtec firmware. So make sure to deactivate it before you begin any of your installs.

Good luck


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello ... 

I have a problem when trying to cut something because it gives me this error: http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/464c1390m55f7bf88/bc/Mis+documentos/error+de+corte.jpg?bfe74IJBmFditSgp and is not that I do to fix that and install everything like before but had the QuickCut v1.6 for XP and everything was easy for me but now that switch to Vista 32bit not find a program like this for this reason no longer can do so with quick cuts just one click, but I have to make registration of trademarks. The problem is that they do not like to use it and I'm already like 15 days ago and nobody gives me a solution. Please Help someone who does not do that by working with this machine and got arrested ... Maybe someone somewhere find study program that does not have to make marks and records the cuts are quicker ... Thank you. Daniel​


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

Sorry, I'm running XP...


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Do not use the XP but Vista 32bit. Brandon Adobe Illustrator is much faster, or maybe you please guide me in using the elCorel Draw Cutting Master2​


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Brandon I give you my mail so you can send photos from the mistakes and I'm filming a video of the procedure as I do and what you see me for who I am correct and tell me that I am wrong, I hope your answer. 
Daniel​


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

PM me your email and link to your video.


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello ... Sorry friend no longer entered the chat weather is good because I gave up because nobody gives me a solution but I am going to send mail with the video and I hope I help with a solution. Take care and thank you ... Daniel.


----------



## Crhonos19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry my E-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

hello,
I'm having same problems as mentioned. Running laptop with vista have corel x3 and CraftRoboPro.
uninstalled x3, robomaster,plotter controller and cutting master 2. need to re install but, is there a particular order in which to install? X3 first and then Graphtec programs or vice versa? I wish there was some kind of well written tutorial or video for this. Also I installed a new firmware version to the robopro and I'm not sure if I was supposed to? version 270? it says it's for graphtec CE5000 plotters and the robopro is a 5000-40. if it is the wrong firmware how do I reset the old firmware version? thanks. It's so difficult with graphtec stuff because it just seems like there info is not clear enough.


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

Can't speak for RoboMaster, but it should be that you should install Corel first, as Cutting Master 2 won't know have a plug-ins folder to install into if Corel (or whatever software) isn't already installed.



loquito said:


> hello,
> I'm having same problems as mentioned. Running laptop with vista have corel x3 and CraftRoboPro.
> uninstalled x3, robomaster,plotter controller and cutting master 2. need to re install but, is there a particular order in which to install? X3 first and then Graphtec programs or vice versa? I wish there was some kind of well written tutorial or video for this. Also I installed a new firmware version to the robopro and I'm not sure if I was supposed to? version 270? it says it's for graphtec CE5000 plotters and the robopro is a 5000-40. if it is the wrong firmware how do I reset the old firmware version? thanks. It's so difficult with graphtec stuff because it just seems like there info is not clear enough.


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

Hey all, wanted to close out this thread with good news... I don't know how long it's been out (I haven't checked for a while) but Graphtec has released a 64-bit driver for Craft ROBO series!!

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo

I hope this works on my CE3000-40 (Craft ROBO Pro II)...

Brandon


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

bhiga said:


> I hope this works on my CE3000-40 (Craft ROBO Pro II)...Brandon


It DOES!


----------



## FotballShop (May 4, 2010)

Hi! I hope you can help me.

I have the same cutter, ce5000-60, and it have worked fine for a long time.

But suddenly an error has began to come when i start the cutting:

Bildr.no

It comes everytime I press the "CUT"-button.

Any ideas?


----------



## bhiga (May 7, 2008)

I hope the others can be of more assistance with their added experience, but it sounds like the registration mark sensor is not working, or you do not have registration marks printed on your sheet.


----------



## elainesew (Oct 18, 2010)

Cathybun said:


> Good news. Just in case anyone else is having the same problem, here's what we've discovered, thanks to alot of your help in the above suggestions. Currently Graphtec UK do not have software available for Windows 64 bit. We then tried it with Windows Vista 32 bit. Still no software available, but they said they're working on it and should be ready by end of July 07. So....we tried it on our dinosaur pc with Windows XP, straight from Illustrator and it worked a dream. We absolutely love our new gadget. When it works, it works well.


Hi Cathybun,
I am thinking about the graphtec, i don't have adobe or coral - can you tell me if i can use the software as an all in one to bring in files and edit my own designs for cutting on vinyl.
thanks elainesew.
p.s. do you have any info on i-design software they use


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

elainesew said:


> Hi Cathybun,
> I am thinking about the graphtec, i don't have adobe or coral - can you tell me if i can use the software as an all in one to bring in files and edit my own designs for cutting on vinyl.
> thanks elainesew.
> p.s. do you have any info on i-design software they use


There is RoboMaster included in the package, whit it you can create your designs. It seems very basic to me but my children were hapy because they could easely design their own shirts.

Kind regards, robert


----------

